# Morning Rides with a CrankyMonkey



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Just wanted to send out an open invitation to anyone who would like to join me on my morning rides. I typically ride from Sunnyvale out to Los Altos Hills/Palo Alto and back on Tuesday and Thursday mornings. I leave my place around 7 am and average about 15 mph (with lights). If your interested in meeting up with me along the route just let me know. For example a buddy of mine meets me at Foothill Expressway and Arastadero at 7:40 am on Thursdays and does the loop with me. Then we split off and head back home. Here are the two routes:

<!-- Bikely on-my-site code. -->
<div id="routemapiframe" style="width: 450px; border: 1px solid #d0d0d0; background: #755; overflow: hidden; white-space: nowrap;">
<span style="display: block; font: bold 11px verdana, arial; padding: 2px;"><a style="color: #fff; text-decoration: none" href="http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/111059">Tuesday Moody Morning Ride</a></span>




<span style="display: block; font: normal 10px verdana, arial; text-align: right; padding: 1px;"><a style="color: #ddd; text-decoration: none" href="http://www.bikely.com/">Share your bike routes @ Bikely.com</a></span>
</div>
<!-- Bikely on-my-site code. -->

(Don't let the Tuesday Moody ride scare you off... I suck at climbing Moody Rd. and I average about 5 mph up the steeps with a few breaks to catch my breath. But some day I will be strong like bull!)


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

You moved? 
The nerve of some people. Here I thought you were still in the neighborhood and Id join ya. Oh well, keep it up.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah... I hate our new place. I will be moving back to the Campbell area in Oct.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Yeah... I hate our new place. I will be moving back to the Campbell area in Oct.



Thats a real bummer, sorry to hear that. On another note, "I hate Moving!"


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Do you start at Fair Oaks and 237? I live at Fair Oaks and Evelyn, maybe I'll join you sometime.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

robwh9 said:


> Do you start at Fair Oaks and 237? I live at Fair Oaks and Evelyn, maybe I'll join you sometime.


You are right down the street from me. Your welcome to join me anytime... as a matter of fact I'm going tomorrow morning to do Moody Rd. if you want to join me. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

BTW... I'm leaving my place around 7 am (still a little dark but that's why the blinkers are for I guess)


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> I live at Fair Oaks and Evelyn, maybe I'll join you sometime.


Wow, 1.2 miles from where I grew up (back when the “Sports Bar” on Evelyn was called “Ed and Jake’s Bluebonnet” and was a Harley biker bar), and presently 0.4 miles from where my current place of employment is. Small world.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

FYI... Riding tomorrow morning... Mood Rd. Route... let me know if you want to meet up.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wow, 1.2 miles from where I grew up (back when the “Sports Bar” on Evelyn was called “Ed and Jake’s Bluebonnet” and was a Harley biker bar), and presently 0.4 miles from where my current place of employment is. Small world.


Yep, I live about 100 yards from The Bonnet. Nice neighberhood feel to the place, friendly bartenders, and great, free BBQ on Sundays. They've got wide-screen high-def TVs now so it's more of a sports bar than before. I'm also within stumbling distance of Murphy Ave. 

Location, location, location...


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Had a good ride this morning... too bad you missed it:

http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5201835


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Had a good ride this morning... too bad you missed it:
> 
> http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/5201835


Well, with daylight savings time here I'll ride after work.


----------

